# When Do You Officially Start Work?



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Got a question I can't find the answer to online?

With my job I typically start on site (2 sites a day)

Monday can take me 45 min to get to site.
Tuesday 20 mins.
Weds 1 hour 30mins.
etc

It takes me 20 minutes to get to the office.

Now I'm not expected to get paid to travel to work fully but if it takes me 20mins one day and a hour and half another, when do I officially start. 

Nothing in contract. Is there a 'rule' for this?


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Lunchtime on all days.


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

If its not in your contract you need to seek clarification. This may be of interest: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-34217549

Seems to depend if you are classed as a mobile worker or not.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you start at 9 Til 5pm hypertheticly then I would think that would be yours of work and they are the hours you would get paid for, if it took you and hour or so to get to work then that's travelling in which you wouldn't get paid for, check your contract of employment, of course it's all in my opinion. Or maybe I miss under stood your post.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I pay my staff from 9am to 5pm how long it takes them to get here is not my concern, one of the staff members lives ten mins away another 50mins. 

I am not strict as in if there 10 or 20 mins late due to traffic then thats life as long as it doesnt happen every day then there isnt an issue to me


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

But if you asked your staff to go somewhere else for 9am that was 2 hours away surely you couldn't expect them to just 'stand' that?


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

ardandy said:


> But if you asked your staff to go somewhere else for 9am that was 2 hours away surely you couldn't expect them to just 'stand' that?


oddly enough i do, when we have to collect cars from auction houses up and down the country either they collect them or i get a transport to collect them, there choice i dont force them to do anything, if they want to get up and work they can if they dont they can stay in bed.

and sometimes they do just that.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

What's your contracted work hours ? 

When I'm on site I start at 8, how far away it is and how long it takes is irrelevant that's my issue. Although i get a fuel allowance bit I'm not paid for the time


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

Just to add - the fact that you do site visits complicates things.

I seem to remember someone else in a similar situation and there was some legislation around travelling to your usual place of work (i.e. the office) is considered your usual commute and therefore must be done outside of working hours.

However, when visiting sites any difference in travelling time became working hours - in your case usual commute is 20 minutes, when you visit a site 90 minutes away 200 times of that journey is deemed to be on your time and the rest is working time.

Don't quote me on that, but I _think_ that was the outcome, it also may have changed since then given changes from the EU as per my link above.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm at the office maybe half a day a week.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Whenever i wake up as i am currently in-between jobs. Today i started or at least got out of bed at 10.50 lol


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Andy,

Strictly, the starting point to calculate travelling time is from your usual office base. Therefore, if you are sent to another office or site, then it's the distance from your usual place of work to the other office or other temporary place of work you're asked to visit.

If it normally takes you 'say' 30 mins to travel to work from home (office A) then that is your baseline.

If you are asked to go to a temporary site (office B) and it takes you 1hr 30 mins, then you would claim 1hr travelling time (netting off your usual commuting time).

As you are travelling for business, then you'd claim any travelling costs you've incurred.
If your using your own car for business, then you can claim for business mileage......I think it's currently 45p per mile. But this will be the mileage from your home office to the temporary workplace your employer has asked you to visit.

Think of it in terms of, you've gone to your usual office to start work at 9am. However, your manager says to you at 9.15am, I need you to got to 'office B'.
You start your journey & it takes you an hour, so you've had 1hr tavelling in work time & done 'say' 40 miles. So effectively, you've been paid for that travelling time & accrued a business expense you can claim back.


----------

